# How do you Terminate yours?



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, a very poor joke for a title. So, basically it's this. What variants of the Space Marine Termiator are best for what situations? And what equipment is best suited for certain roles?

I was thinking of giving my Black Reach termies an assault cannon when equpiped with storm bolters, and swapping the squads arms with a Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield when I want more of a close combat punch.

Regardless, what's your viewpoints on the Space Marine Terminator variants?


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i like the 10man termi squad with 2 assault cannons. it just works ok?


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

kungfoomasta said:


> i like the 10man termi squad with 2 assault cannons. it just works ok?


How do you mean 'just works'? As in they kill alot of the enemy with few calulties? How do they favour in CC? Do they struggle with tanks?


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

i've had good experiances with lightning claw 5mans or 4 storm bolters w/ asscan...those are DA loadouts but hot damn they work!!


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

Hail,

Keep terminator squads cheap and uniform.

Example 1: 5 termies, 5 storm bolters, 4 powerfists, 1 power weapon, 1 cyclone or assault cannon(remove 1 storm bolter)

Example 2: 5 termies, 5 thunder hammers, 5 storm shields.

By keeping them simple and cheap you could also field a second squad.


When in doubt, send in the Terminators!


BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------



## Shonuff (Sep 11, 2008)

World Eater said:


> Hail,
> Keep terminator squads cheap and uniform.
> 
> Example 1: 5 termies, 5 storm bolters, 4 powerfists, 1 power weapon, 1 cyclone or assault cannon(remove 1 storm bolter)
> Example 2: 5 termies, 5 thunder hammers, 5 storm shields.


THis is how I roll. Quoted for the proverbial truth.
Keep them simple, they're based that way for a reason...they work.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

What about heavy flamers?


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Imo, and in many other peoples opinions, hold the Heavy Flamer, for 15 more points you could have a Cyclone.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

for the assault cannons its alot of shots an assault cannon is rending with 4 shots apiece at st6. for cc they have st8 2+sv 5+inv. 2 attks apiece. they will kill tanks. as for the previous post about with the cyclone missle launcher. when a termi is equiped with one he keeps the storm bolter and may fire both in the same turn due to some targeting system or what not. as for assault termies, I love them but always have trouble getting them into cc. something to due with my landraiders getting shot as alot? btw people learn not to let termies get close real quick


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had a load of success with with: 5 man squad 4xDual lightning claws,1xChainfist
this combination has often been my "unit of the match", there might be better combinations but i'll stick with this one:victory:


----------



## cool dude (Sep 12, 2008)

EndangeredHuman said:


> Yes, a very poor joke for a title. So, basically it's this. What variants of the Space Marine Termiator are best for what situations? And what equipment is best suited for certain roles?
> 
> I was thinking of giving my Black Reach termies an assault cannon when equpiped with storm bolters, and swapping the squads arms with a Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield when I want more of a close combat punch.
> 
> Regardless, what's your viewpoints on the Space Marine Terminator variants?


Good idea, i got the black reach set and did what you did and they are awsome thanks for the advice. 
:victory::good:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

How could you have 4 Dual Lightning Claws and a Chainfist? Is it in an Assault Termie squad with the Chainfist on the Sergeant? What other weapon does the Sergeant have?


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah my bad, should have explained further - thats my combo for CSM Termies...i prolly should have realise it was a thread for loyalist marines..sorry guys


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

with new rules storm shields are 3+ against all attacks so expect uberness i run ten man sq with 4 storm shields 6 lightning claws kill most stuff in cc letting thunder hammers do there stuff on big stuff and the fact if hit by hammer attack last next turn rarely do they get another chance


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

EndangeredHuman said:


> How do you mean 'just works'? As in they kill alot of the enemy with few calulties? How do they favour in CC? Do they struggle with tanks?


It's a balanced unit, the assault cannon having the same range as the storm bolters means that the squad could run until in range, fire a respectable fussilade of shots into the enemy, and then assault the survivors. the mix of 9 power fists and a power sword means that the squads hits will be telling, as they are extremely likely to wound.

Another option would be to take the ten man squad with stormbolters and add 2 cyclones, as the addition of missile launchers gives the squad a tatcical flexibility that cant be beat.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Right now I suggest a cyclone missile launcher in a unit of 5 or perhaps 6 because the new cyclone launchers in the Marine Codex fire twice as many shots as before for only a couple points more. It's really hard to argue with that and gives Terminators an excellent mix of anti-tank and anti-infantry firepower.


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Right now I suggest a cyclone missile launcher in a unit of 5 or perhaps 6 because the new cyclone launchers in the Marine Codex fire twice as many shots as before for only a couple points more. It's really hard to argue with that and gives Terminators an excellent mix of anti-tank and anti-infantry firepower.


Yeah, Katie's probably right. A buddy called me in the middle of work the other day just to rattle off his favorite picks in the new SM 'dex.
The vast improvement to the cyclone caught my attention. I expect to see a lot more cyclone termies too.
If you're looking for some cheap cyclone termies, check Ebay. It seems like every other day I see someone's old, metal cyclone-armed deathwing models in a huge lot for dirt cheap.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Changer of Ways said:


> The vast improvement to the cyclone caught my attention. I expect to see a lot more cyclone termies too.
> If you're looking for some cheap cyclone termies, check Ebay. It seems like every other day I see someone's old, metal cyclone-armed deathwing models in a huge lot for dirt cheap.


Typhoon missiles got the same treatment. Maybe we'll see people actually using Land Speeder Typhoons now..?

Ahem, anyway, back on topic. Go cyclone missiles. And stuff. Vote for Pedro.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

Definitely Cyclones.

Why:

The AP4 of the Assault Cannon is now mitigated by the amount of cover saves in the 5th edition battlefield. Rend is no longer the tank killer it once was and is a fully third less effective against troopers...

Cyclone is now twice as nice. 2x Str8/AP3 or 2 frag blasts give you huge versatility in what you shoot at. Marines out in the open? Guardsmen in cover? You have great options.

Nice to see the stats finally finally doing the great sculpt some justice!

Coupled with special characters and the more forgiving deepstrike table, you now have more chances to get at vehicle rear/side armour. Might be worthwhile to hide out of LOS and shoot across his deployment zone at the rear armour of that Demolisher sitting 31" away...

Icing on the cake; Assault Cannons and Cyclones are now the same price in the new dex. Pretty straight forward match up.

I've been thinking of a nice 10x man unit with 2x Cyclones.

That's 20x storm bolter shots and 4x frag blasts a turn at some poor unit whose sgt's and special/heavy weapons models will be dropping like flies due to allocation.

Or said SB shots followed by 4x krak rocket shots at a chaos space marine squad/Crisis team that foolishly steps out of cover..

Granted a large amount of points, but I do have a thing for termies....:grin:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If your dealing with Deathwing loadouts, I have had some really good success with two or more identical squads with this loadout:

Sgt SB/ Power Sword
3x SB/PF
1x Ass C/ PF
1x Twin Lightning Claws

This gives you 10x shots per squad out to an effective range of 30", 7x power weapon attacks on the charge [4x rerolling to wound] and 12x powerfist attacks.

I have found it a great all round loadout and use it for all of my Deathwing squads. I try to run them in pairs for mutual support.

I had the chance to assault an enemy terminator squad made up of all fists and one sword with two of these squads in unison. I don't think there were any opposing terminators left for the power fists to clear...

Against Thousand Sons, I just kept on shooting them up with high volumes of fire to make them fail their standard saves and negate any use of their expensive invulnerable save.

Against Plague-Marines, I baited them in and waded into assault with power weapon/fist attacks to negate their Feel no Pain.
Blight grenades don't change the equation much when you have so many fists/claws....

Remember to always have some dedicated anti tank in either your Heavy Support or Dreads as Deathwing Squads should be shredding troopers to maximise their utility.


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

I'd take a squad of 5 termies with a cyclone missile launcher and chainfist for 235pts. Very basic but the codex doesn't allow many options. Cyclone missile launchers have double the range, a very big deal.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cyclones are gonna be pretty sweet in the new SM codex (30 points Heavy 2) so I would imagine we'll start to see more of them about - I stuck a Cyclone on the free Terminator with this month's White Dwarf.

I do think there should only really be a few loadouts, depending on what you want them to do; general all-rounder, Anti-tank and Anti-infantry. Remember that a jack-of-all-trades is a master of none, so it pays to specialise.. 

The Deathwing have the best choices when it comes to load outs, as you can mix and match weapons, however, this does lead to a decrease in efficiency when half of your squad is CC and the other half is shooty. I would suggest taking two squads, one armed for CC and one armed for range to support the other squad.

Also, I think we'll see a massive increase in the number of Terminator assault squads with the new codex, Storm Shield's 3+ INV save against all attacks...


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

bishop5 said:


> Also, I think we'll see a massive increase in the number of Terminator assault squads with the new codex, Storm Shield's 3+ INV save against all attacks...


Especially for present and future Salamander players :mrgreen:
Those thunder hammers all master-crafted, just take at least one squad of 5 TH & SS maybe 2.


----------



## DS86 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ive been playing around with the new dex and my fav build has to be using Vulkan he'stan (proxy for the smurfs) in one squad and a unit of 5 termys with thunderhammer/stormshields in a pincer movement, the termys deepstrike using their 3+ inv save to weather the storm, then assaulting into a tough squad with master crafted hammers  

while Vulkan and his squad of vanguard hit into a squad where your more likely to use your initiative. mmmm pwnage


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

I think the terminators really needed the 3+ save. In 4th edition I would always wipe out (in one turn) a squad that deep struck in threat range of my suits

They can't shoot and they can still only assault 12", but now they're not such a dud unit.


----------



## genjuros (Sep 15, 2008)

I enjoy my Belial master of deathwing in my dark angles army(he allows terminators as troops) and terminator chaplin.
22 models in termintor armour including 1 cyclone missle launcher 2 assualt cannons 1 heavy flamer 3 with twin lightning claws 3 with thunder hammers and storm shields 1 with power weapon and storm bolter and 9 with storm bolters and powerfists.
And 2 termintor hq's.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I have several loadouts for my terminators. As BA I don't get any of the new crap but still that's not terrible anyway. I sometimes have a basic terminator squad, power fists, storm bolters, sergeant powwer weapon, advancing with a tac squad and hold an objective. Their storm bolters will keep them killing in the game And will usually hold that objective down by protecting the tac marines. Add an assault cannon or cyclone if I have points.... 
Another unit is the deepstriking unit, 2 chainfists, cyclone or assault cannon(rending can still get AP15 with them) and take out any tanks and supporting units.... Then there's my crusader units. Normal termies, heavy flamer, charging out of a crusader will destroy everything. Nothing like getting 17 shots,16 rerollable, a str.5 ap4 template and 8 str.4 ap5 into the face before getting smacked with 12 str8 int.1 smacks in the face, with 3 str.4 int4. Add a captain,chaplain, or librarian and away you go....

My assault termies always have a crusader. 4 lightning claw, one thunder hammer and storm shield, corbulo or a termie librarian. Librarian casts might of heroes on the thunder hammer so you get d3 extra str8 attacks... That unit also always rapes.... I use rhinos as cover for the crusader then....


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm torn between 10 man shooty termies with assaultcannons or the same but with cyclone launchers, I'll have to play aroun with that some...

as for assault, I have yet to buy a Land Raider Crusader (but will when the new box is out), I plan to have 10, 6 with dual LC, 4 with TH, and a termie chappy with lightning claws as well, granted, the only shooty death will come from the crusader... but with well over half of the attacks rerolling hit and wound, plus FC... :shok::biggrin::good:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> I'm torn between 10 man shooty termies with assaultcannons or the same but with cyclone launchers, I'll have to play aroun with that some...
> 
> as for assault, I have yet to buy a Land Raider Crusader (but will when the new box is out), I plan to have 10, 6 with dual LC, 4 with TH, and a termie chappy with lightning claws as well, granted, the only shooty death will come from the crusader... but with well over half of the attacks rerolling hit and wound, plus FC... :shok::biggrin::good:


Why not one of each in the shooty squad? 

And unless the crusader entry has changed you can only carry 8 terminators in it


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm fairly new to Loyalist Marines, but the loadout that I currently use is 5 Termes: 4x SBs, 1 Ass C, 4 PFists, 1 PW. Basic but it works. But when it comes out I'm deff getting the new crusader and bumping that unit up a little bit and adding my Termie Librarian to it.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> Why not one of each in the shooty squad?
> 
> And unless the crusader entry has changed you can only carry 8 terminators in it


shit, your right, lol guess it'll be 7 assault termies with their closest chaplain buddy then...

and good point on the heavies for the shooty squad


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I take two 5man squads, one with a cyclone ML and the other with an Ass cannon, for tactical maneouvrability. That way they can support each other as they move up and they can make better use of cover. I don't like to have a large, clumsy squad with half the terminators in the open.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

DarKKKKK said:


> Especially for present and future Salamander players :mrgreen:
> Those thunder hammers all master-crafted, just take at least one squad of 5 TH & SS maybe 2.


Opponents will have much more to fear from White Scar and Raven Guard Assault Terminators...:read:


----------

